# Affidavit format for ACS



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi can you all verify the affidavit format for ACS . can somebody mail me one example scan copy at [email protected] it will be helpfulI am applying fr programmer developer role 
below is the one that I have prepared, In india do we need to make affidavit on 100 or 1000 rs stamp paper ?

I, [Colleague Name] of [Colleague Address] in the State of [State Name], India do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:-

I have been working with [Colleague's Company Name] since [Duration to and from] as a[Colleague Designation].

I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at (company name) as a [Designation] on a permanent, full time basis as I was his/her (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with and witnessed his/her work on a regular basis throughout the employment.

He is involved in various projects of [Company Name], where he has performed the following duties.

[duties of anzsco code]

• Design and development
• Coding and maintaining
• Testing
• Technical Support
• Documentation


[Company Name] doesn’t issue detailed reference letter with duty description. For any employment related queries please feel free to contact me on [Cell no], email: 

And I make this solemn declaration conscientiously believing the same to be true.

Sworn at: [Place]
Date: fill the date

Signature Deponent …………………………………………………………….
Name: [Colleague Name]


Sworn Before [lawyer name]………………………………………………………………………….
Notary Public


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Please check below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../72380-statutory-declaration.html#post2756818


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

vthomas said:


> Please check below thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../72380-statutory-declaration.html#post2756818


Good that you provided th elink to thread but how does my format look and also I need to ask If get the affidavit signed by my senior or any colleague how ACS verifies it . I have 8.5 yrs experience


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

ACS already published their guideline and now you have a copy from someone who has already done it. I believe now you are the best person to evaluate your format. There is no hard rule from ACS about the text.

ACS/DIBP may send copy of SD to company/HR email id for verification


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

I am preparing two reference letters from two different collegues. So the wordings, sentences and job duties should be slightly different as they are written by two different persons? or everything can be the same just signed by different persons?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iaquil said:


> I am preparing two reference letters from two different collegues. So the wordings, sentences and job duties should be slightly different as they are written by two different persons? or everything can be the same just signed by different persons?


i would suggest to keep them different, and let the person writing describe your duties very honestly.


----------

